# Radio Airplay of Iosif Andriasov's music on WHQR (internet)



## Arshak

Who - MUSIC by IOSIF ANDRIASOV

What - INTERNET RADIO AIRPLAY

MUSICAL SKETCH for Flute and String Orchestra, Op. 4 &
SYMPHONY No. 2 for Soloists (Mezzo-Soprano And Tenor), Mixed Choir, and Symphony Orchestra, poetry by Vladimir Lazarev and folk poetry, Op. 26

When - Monday, November 23rd, 2009 bet. 8:00 P.M. - 10:00 P.M Eastern Time.

Where to listen http://www.whqr.org (ON THE INTERNET)
WHQR-91.3fm Public Radio (ON THE RADIO)

Info Marta Andriasova, widow of Iosif Andriasov, 
founder/owner of IMMA Publishing Co.
www.martaandriasova.webs.com
[email protected]
www.iosifandriasov.net 
Arshak Andriasov, son of Iosif and Marta, 
founder/owner of IMMA Records
[email protected]
www.arshakandriasov.webs.com


----------

